# التصنيع الخلوي



## alashqar (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ارفق لكم تقرير عن التصنيع الخلوي
_وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي_
_كلية الأدارة والأقتصاد / جامعة الموصل_
_قسم الأدارة الصناعية_







_ورقة بحثية بعنوان _

_التصنيع الخلوي_​_Cellular Manufacture_​​​_مقدمة_​_من قبل الطالب زيد ذنون يونس_​_كجزء من متطلبات نيل شهادة الماجستيرفي الأدارة الصناعية في مادةنظم التصنيع للعام الدراسي 2008-2009_​​ 
​_باشراف_​_الأستاذ الدكتور اكرم احمد الطويل_​​​ 



Modern Manufacturing Systems​مقدمة 
في أعقاب الحرب العالمية الثانية, عرف العالم زيادة في الطلب على منتجات صناعية و استهلاكية أكثر تعقيدا تطلب إنتاجها اختراع ماكينات التحكم الرقمي (Numerical Control Machines) لتحد بشكل فعال من الحاجة الماسة لعمالة ماهرة لتشغيل نظم التصنيع ومنذ خمسينات القرن العشرين الميلادي حدثت عدة تطورات علمية وتقنية , وكان من أبرزها اختراع الحاسب الذي يشكل العمود الفقري لتطور عدة تقنيات صناعية من تحكم رقمي وروبوت و تصنيع مدعم بالحاسب (CAM) ونظم تصنيع مرنة (FMS) . وقد وفرت هذه التقنيات المبنية على الحاسب إمكانية تصنيع منتجات على شكل دفع صغيرة بتكلفة منخفضة . وبشكل مستمر أخذ الحاسب في إزاحة أو مساعدة العامل البشري في اتخاذ القرار . ويمكن بسهولة ملاحظة التحول الذي حدث من حالة إنتاج منتجات صناعية محدودة لعدد قليل من الناس إلى حالة إنتاج ضخم لكل الناس .
إن التصنيع المدعم بالحاسب يعتبر جزءا من التصنيع المتكامل بالحاسب , حيث تشكل تكنولوجيا المجموعات (Group Technology) ونظم التصنيع المرنة (Flexible Manufacturing Systems) تقنيات مهمة وضرورية لتطبيق نظم التصنيع المدعم بالحاسب .
 تكنولوجيا المجموعات و تطبيقاتها في نظم التصنيع 
 يمكن اعتبار تكنولوجيا المجموعات كإستراتيجية وسيطة تحاول أن تجمع بعضا من المزايا التشغيلية لخطوط التجميع ( خطوط السريات) مع المحافظة على بعض المزايا الإستراتيجية لنظام الإنتاج بالطلبية .
 في مخطط تكنولوجيا المجموعات توزع القطع المراد تصنيعها إلى أسر , حيث توجد مجموعة ماكينات مقابلة لكل أسرة يتم فيها تصنيع القطع المنتمية لهذه الأسرة . 
وإذا قارنا مخطط تكنولوجيا المجموعات بالمخطط التقليدي المبني على نوع عملية التصنيع فإننا نجد أن نظام تكنولوجيا المجموعات يتميز بالآتي : 
أولا : وجود ماكينات المجموعة الواحدة متقاربة و تحت إشراف ملاحظ واحد يوفر المزايا التالية :
1 – تحقيق زمن كلي للتصنيع أقل مما هو متاح في حالة النظام التقليدي وهذا يعني مستويات تخزين أقل و بالتالي تكلفة أقل للتخزين .
2 – جودة أفضل بمعني انخفاض مستوى القطع المرفوضة لعدم تطابقها مع مواصفات التصنيع .
3 – انخفاض تكلفة مناولة المواد .
 ثانيا : مجموعات ( أو خلايا ) التصنيع عموما تكمل تصنيع القطع التي تدخلها و بالتالي فإن مسئولية الجودة و التكلفة و الالتزام بتاريخ تسليم المنتج المكتمل للزبون ترجع كلها لملاحظ المجموعة وهذا يقود للآتي :
 4 – إنتاج بمستوى موثوقية أعلى .
5 – انخفاض في التكلفة غير المباشرة للعمالة .
 ثالثا : وجود أكثر من نوع من الماكينات في المجموعة الواحدة و إمكانية التعامل مع مدى واسع من العمليات الإنتاجية يوفر الآتي : 
 6 – عمالة أكثر تأهيلا للترقي .
رابعا : حيث أن خلية التصنيع عموما تكمل كل عمليات التصنيع المطلوبة لمجموعة من القطع المتشابهة ( الأسرة ) فإن هذا يوفر الخطوة الأولى نحو الآلية ( أو الأتمتة ) ( Automation ) و بالتالي فإن تكنولوجيا المجموعات :
 7 – تساعد على تطوير نظم آلية للتصنيع .

التصنيع بنظم الخلايا وتطبيقاته ( CM ) ( Cellular Manufacture ) :
 يمكن تعريف التصنيع بنظام الخلايا بأنه تطبيق لتكنولوجيا المجموعات حيث يتم تحويل جزء من نظام التصنيع إلى خلايا ( حيث تتكون الخلية من مجموعة من الماكينات وأسرة من قطع الشغل التي تصنع بواسطة هذه المجموعة ) .
يمكن تقسيم خلايا التصنيع إلى أربعة أنواع طبقا لعدد الماكينات الموجدة في الخلية ودرجة الآلية المستخدمة في مناولة المواد يلي :
 1 – خلية الماكينة الواحد ( Single M/C Cell ) .
2 – خلية مجموعة الماكينات ذات المناولة اليدوية ( Group M/C Cell With Manual Handling ) .
3 – خلية مجموعة الماكينات ذات المناولة الآلية شبه المتكاملة (Group M/C Cell With Semi – Integrated Handling ) .
4 – خلية مجموعة الماكينات ذات المناولة الآلية المتكاملة ( أو خلية نظام التصنيع و المرن ) . 
 لقد وجدت تكنولوجيا المجموعات تطبيقات كثيرة في مختلف دول العالم , وذلك في مدى واسع يغطي كل المجالات التي تعمل فيها أي شركة من شركات التصنيع الحديث ابتداء من التصميم و التخطيط إلى تنظيم و توزيع معدات التصنيع في شكل مخططات داخلية قائمة على تكنولوجيا المجموعات .
و الجدير بالذكر أن هذه التقنية نشأت في أربعينات القرن العشرين الميلادي في روسيا ( الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق ) , ثم انتقلت إلى بريطانيا , وهاجرت بعد ذلك إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية , وأخيرا تلقفتها اليابان بحفاوة بالغة حيث طوعتها لتطوير صناعتها إلى أقصى مدى ممكن .




أمثلة لتطبيق تكنولوجيا المجموعات في نظم التصنيع 
المثال الأول خاص بالشركة الهندية الهندسية ( Indian Engineering Company) التي طبقت نظام تكنولوجيا المجموعات بنجاح على مصنعها الذي ينتج 3500 منتجا تشمل مختلف الوصلات و الجلب و المثبتات بكميات تتراوح بين وحدة واحدة و 9000 وحدة , حيث تحتاج كل قطعة منتجة إلى عمليات تصنيع تتراوح بين عملية واحدة و 18 عملة : يستخدم المصنع 120 ماكينة , بعضها ماكينات تشكيل و البعض الآخر ماكينات تشغيل , وهذه الماكينات موزعة على شكل مخطط داخلي قائم على نوع عملية التصنيع , مكون من ستة أقسام , وكل قسم له ملاحظ مستقل .
عندما قررت الشركة التحول إلى نظام حديث مبني على تكنولوجيا المجموعات استطاعت أن تعيد تنظيم المصنع على شكل 14 خلية تصنيع تراوحت أعداد الماكينات فيها ما بين ماكينتين و 13 ماكينة , بينما تراوح عدد القطع المنتجة في كل خلية ما بين 36 منتجا و 729 منتجا .






الفوائد التي جنتها الشركة من هذا التحول شملت الآتي :
 أ – تخفيض عدد الماكينات من 120 ماكينة إلى 94 ماكينة .
ب – تحسنت النسبة المئوية لاستغلال ماكينات التصنيع من 51 % إلى 74 % .
ج – انخفض حجم المنتجات غير المكتملة التصنيع وكذلك النقص في القطع المكتملة التصنيع اللازمة لعمليات التجميع نتيجة للتخفيض في الزمن الكلي للتصنيع .
د – مساحة الأرضية اللازمة لوضع الماكينات نقصت بنسبة 21 % .
هـ - تحقيق تحكم في الإنتاج أكثر سهولة وفعالية .
 المثال الثاني هو من المملكة المتحدة و يعود إلى شركة الفرد هيرمرت ( Alfred Herbert ) العاملة في مجال تصنيع ماكينات العدد , حيث تنتج هذه الشركة – المصنفة ضمن شركات التصنيع المتوسط إلى الثقيل – أكثر من 70000 من قطع المنتجات المختلفة الداخلة في تصنيع ماكينات العدد , ونستخدم في ذلك أكثر من 1050 ماكينة تصنيع موزعة على مصنعين في شكل مخطط داخلي يقوم على نوع عملية التصنيع : المشاكل الرئيسية التي دفعت الشركة للتحول إلى نظام تصنيع قائم على تكنولوجيا المجموعات تمثلت في طول فترات الزمن الكلي للتصنيع التي تراوحت ما بين 12 شهر و 18 شهر , وضخامة حجم المنتجات غير المكتملة التصنيع و التي تكلف الشركة أكثر من 4.5 مليون جنيه إسترليني .
تم التحول إلى نظام تكنولوجيا المجموعات حيث قسم المصنع الأول إلى 26 خلية تصنيع بينما قسم المصنع الثاني إلى خلية تصنيع , تحتوي في مجموعها على أكثر من 7000 ماكينة وتغطي حوالي 90 % من القطع التي تنتجها الشركة . تفاوتت خلايا التصنيع في حجمها بشكل واضح إذا تراوحت أعداد العمال في كل خلية ما بين خمسة عمال و 34 عامل .
أكبر الخلايا استخدمت لتصنيع التروس واحتوت على 61 ماكينة , وكان معدل الإنتاج في هذه الخلية حوالي 8000 ترس في الشهر في دفع تراوحت ما بين عشرة و 150 ترس في الدفعة و الواحدة . 
الفوائد التي جنتها الشركة تمثلت في تحقيق تخفيض متوسط في حجم القطع غير المكتملة التصنيع بلغ حوالي 72 % في بعض الخلايا و 92 % في البعض الآخر , وكذلك تحقيق تخفيض في الزمن الكلي للتصنيع من 18 أسبوع إلى ثلاثة أسابيع في خلية تصنيع التروس و بعض الخلايا الأخرى . 

أنواع المخططات القائمة على تكنولوجيا المجموعات 
 يمكن تقسيم المخططات الداخلية المبنية على تكنولوجيا المجموعات إلى ثلاثة أنواع كالآتي :
1 – خط سريان تكنولوجيا المجموعات ( GT Flow Line ) .
2 – خلية تكنولوجيا المجموعات ( GT Centre ) .
3 – مركز تكنولوجيا المجموعات ( GT Centre ) .

1 – خط سريان تكنولوجيا المجموعات ( GT Flow Line ) :
يستخدم هذا النوع عندما تكون كل القطع المطلوب تصنيعها تتبع نفس الترتيب في استخدام الماكينات حتى يكتمل تصنيعها , ولكن هذا لا يستلزم أن تجري عمليات تصنيع لكل قطعة شغل على جميع الماكينات الموجودة في خط السريان , وفي هذه الحالات فإن قطعة الشغل تواصل مرورها في خط السريان متجاوزة الماكينات التي لا تدخل ضمن خطة تشغيلها إلى الماكينات التي تليها و هكذا دون إخلال بخاصية السريان التي يتميز بها هذا النوع من مخططات تكنولوجيا المجموعات . ( أنظر الشكل ( 3 – 1 ) ) .
 2 – خلية تكنولوجيا المجموعات ( GT Centre ) :
يسمح هذا النوع من المخططات بمرور المنتجات من أي ماكينة إلى أخرى حتى تتم عملية تصنيعها دون إلزام بتوحد اتجاه مرور كل المنتجات في الخلية . ( أنظر الشكل ( 3 – 2 ) ) .
 3 – مركز تكنولوجيا المجموعات ( GT Centre ) :
يستوعب هذا النوع في داخله نوعا تقليدا من المخططات الداخلية في إطار خلية التصنيع المبنية على تكنولوجيا المجموعات , ثم يطبق عليها الفكرة الأساسية لتكنولوجيا المجموعات في تقسيم قطع الشغل إلى أسر . فيتم تنظيم الماكينات في شكل مخطط داخلي قائم على نوع عملية التصنيع , ولكن كل ماكينة من الماكينات المتشابهة مسؤولة فقط عن تصنيع قطع الشغل التي تنتمي إلى أسرة معينة , وبالتالي فإنها لا تقبل قطع الشغل من أي أسرة أخرى.
 الأهداف و المراحل الرئيسية لعملية تصميم نظام خلايا التصنيع 
 يتم تصميم نظام خلايا التصنيع عبر ثلاث مراحل رئيسية كالآتي : 
1- تحديد سياسة إدخال استخدام نظام خلايا التصنيع , و أهداف هذا الاستخدام , و تخيط النظام الإنتاجي المطلوب لمقابلة هذه الأهداف , وعمل أية تغيرات أو تعديلات لازمة في هيكل أقسام المؤسسة الإنتاجية . 
2- حصر قطع الشغل المراد تصنيعها , ومن ثم تقسيمها إلى أسر , وتحديد مجموعة الماكينات المقابلة لكل أسرة .
3- القيام بتخطيط العمالة و الإدارة , ووضع المخطط الداخلي وتحديد الخدمات لكل خلية , وكذلك أي خدمات مساندة ضرورية لهذه الخلايا .
 وتهدف عموما الطرق المختلفة لتصميم نظام التصنيع القائم على الخلايا إلى تحقيق كل أو بعض الأهداف التالية :
1 – تقليل الانتقالات ( Intercool ) لقطع الشغل من خلاياها الأساسية إلى خلايا أخرى لإكمال عمليات تصنيعها .
2 – توفير الحد الأقصى من عمليات التصنيع لكل قطعة شغل داخل خليتها الأساسية وذلك في شكل نسبة مئوية .
3 – تخفيض التكلفة الكلية للإنتاج وذلك بتخفيض زمن إعادة تجهيز الماكينات , وأيضا تخفيض حجم المخزون من القطع غير مكتملة التصنيع بين مراحل الإنتاج المختلفة .
4 – تحقيق الحد الأدنى من القطع المتأخرة عن الموعد الزمني المحدد لإكمال تصنيعها حسب جداول الإنتاج .
5 – تخفيض الزمن الكلي للتصنيع إلى الحد الأدنى .

تشكيل خلايا التصنيع 
 توجد عشرات الطرق المختلفة لتصميم خلايا التصنيع , و التي تصنف تقليديا إلى أسلوبين :
1 – طريقة التصنيف و التشفير ( Classification and Coding ) : و تعتمد على فرز قطع الشغل المراد تصنيعها إلى مجموعات طبقا لاكتسابها مواصفات معينة , و بالتالي إعطائها شفرة خاصة تمكن من تحديدها بسهولة كأسرة منتجات 
2 – طريقة تحليل سريان الإنتاج ( PFA ) ( Production Flow Analysis ) : التي توظف فكرة خطوات إمرار قطع الشغل في الماكينات اللازمة لتصنيعها , للتوصل إلى تحديد تنظيم ماكينات التصنيع في شكل خلايا . .
 طرق تحليل سريان الإنتاج من أهمها :
أ – طريقة خوارزم العلاقة المفردة للتجميع ( Single Linkage Clustering Algorithm ) ( LSDA) .
ب – خوارزم التجميع بترتيب القيمة الرقمية ( ROC ) ( Rank order Clustering ) .







 المصادر
http://hctmanufacturing.tripod.com/chap3.htm
 http://aichouni.tripod.com/indexara.htm










نظم التصنيع المرن ( FMS ) ( Flexible Manufacturing Systems ) :
 تعريف النظام و عناصره : نظام التصنيع المرن هو نظام يتكون من مجموعة محطات عمل ( تكون في العادة ماكينات تحكم رقمي بالحاسب ( CNC ) ) مرتبطة مع بعضها البعض عن طريق نظم مناولة وتخزين آلية , ويتم التحكم فيه بنظام حاسب متكامل .
وانطلاقا من هذا التعريف فإن أي نظام تصنيع مرن يتكون من ثلاثة عناصر أساسية وذلك كما يلي :
 1 – محطات عمل : تكون غالبا ماكينات تحكم رقمي بالحاسب ( CNC ) , ولكن توجد أنواع أخرى من محطات العمل مثل محطات الفحص والاختبار التجميع و محطات معالجة الألواح المعدنية .
 2 – نظام المناولة و التخزين : تستخدم فيها عدة أنواع آلية للمناولة مثل الإنسان الآلي ( الروبوت ) ( Robbt ) لنقل قطع الشغل و القطع المجمعة جزئيا بين محطات المعمل وفي بعض الأحوال يشمل هذا أيضا نظام تخزين آلي .
 3 – نظام تحكم بالحاسب : يستخدم هذا النظام للتنسيق بين محطات العمل و نظام المناولة و التخزين الآلية عن طريق الحاسب .

أنواع نظم التصنيع المرن :
 نستطيع تصنيف نظم التصنيع المرن إما على أساس الشكل الهندسي للقطع التي يجري تصنيعها , وإما على أساس مدى التنوع في المنتجات التي يمكن للنظام أن يقوم بتصنيعها .
وإذا أخذنا بالتصنيف المبني على مدى التنوع في المنتجات الممكن تصنيعها فنجد نوعين من نظم التصنيع المرن :
أ – نظام تخصصي ( Dedicated ) : وهو الذي يستخدم لإنتاج محدود نسبيا من حيث تنوع المنتجات , حيث ترتيب عمليات التشغيل اللازمة لتصنيع المنتجات المختلفة متطابق أو شبه متطابق .
ب – نظام الطلب العشوائي ( Random – order ) : في هذه الحالة تتكون أسرة المنتجات الممكن تصنيعها من عدد ضخم من المنتجات الواسعة التنوع , حيث يستطيع النظام تقبل تصميمات لقطع شغل جديدة.

أنواع المرونة في نظم التصنيع ( Flexibility ) :
 يمكن اعتبار المرونة كمصطلح يتم به التعبير عن مقدرة نظام التصنيع المعين لتصنيع عدد متنوع من قطع الشغل ( أو المنتجات ) من مجموعة من قطع الشغل المعرفة سلفا .
وبخصوص مفهوم المرونة على المدى القصير نستطيع أيضا أن نقسم هذا النوع من المرونة إلى ثلاثة أنواع :
1 – مرونة تنوع المنتجات وتدل على مقدرة نظام التصنيع على مواكبة التغيرات في المنتجات المطلوبة أو الخامات .
2 – مرونة تنوع مسار المنتجات خلال مراحل التصنيع : وهي تدل على مدى سماح النظام بتغيير ترتيب مرور قطع الشغل على ماكينات التصنيع .
3 – مرونة حجم الإنتاج : وهي تدل على مدى كفاءة نظام التصنيع في الاستجابة للتغيرات الحادثة في حجم الإنتاج المطلوب .

مفهوم التصنيع المتكامل بالحاسب 
التصنيع المتكامل بالحاسب هو فلسفة إدارية يتم فيها تنسيق مهام التصميم و التصنيع وربطها بشكل منطقي , وذلك باستخدام الحاسب وتقنيات الاتصالات و المعلومات .
ولكن هذا النظام في الحقيقة يشكل هدفا استراتيجيا يمكن الشركة المعنية من العمل تدريجيا للوصول إليه .
يمكن أن نلخص الفوائد المتوقعة لتطبيق نظام المتكامل بالحاسب كما يلي :
 1 – تحسين الخدمات المقدمة للزبائن .
2 – تحسين الجودة .
3 – استغراق فترات زمنية أقل لتزويد السوق بمنتجات جديدة .
4 – مرونة أكبر وسرعة أعلى في التفاعل مع متطلبات السوق .
5 – زيادة الإنتاجية .
6 – تقليل التكلفة الإنتاجية الكلية .

 يحتوي نظام التصنيع المتكامل بالحاسب على مستوى التجهيزات المستخدمة في المصنع على خمسة عناصر و هي: 
 1 – الهندسة المدعمة بالحاسب ( CAE ) ( Computer – Aided Engineering ) : وهذه تشمل التصميم المدعم بالحاسب ( CAD ) , برامج التحكم الرقمي ( NC ) , تصميم أدوات القطع وعناصر التثبيت , تخطيط نظم ضبط الجودة , و تخطيط عمليات التصنيع التي تمثل حلقة الوصل بين نظامي التصميم المدعم بالحاسب ( CAD ) و التصنيع المدعم بالحاسب ( CAM ) . وعند ما يتم هذا التخطيط آليا فإنه يسمى تخطيط العمليات المدعم بالحاسب ( CAPP ) .
 2 – إدارة العمليات : وهذه تحكم حيازة كل المواد المطلوبة لتصنيع المنتج , وتشمل توفير نظام لمحاسبة التكاليف , وتعمل على ضمان استغلال ماكينات الإنتاج الاستغلال الأمثل و تحقيق رغبات الزبائن .
 3 – التصنيع المدعم بالحاسب اللازم لإجراء التصنيع ومن ثم فحص واختبار المنتجات .
 4 – التصنيع المدعم بالحاسب الضروري لإجراء التجميع و الفحص و الاختبار , وأيضا التعبئة للمنتجات النهائية.
 5 – التخزين الذكي و الذي يشمل تخزين المواد و الخامات و الأجزاء و المنتجات المكتملة و غير المكتملة التصنيع واستدعائها من مخازنها آليا .
 ولتعمل هذه العناصر الخمسة كنظام متكامل فإنها ترتبط و تتكامل مع بعضها عن طريق نظام شبكة توفر الوسيلة اللازمة لإدارة المعلومات وتحقيق الاتصال بين عناصر النظام .
 المصادر
http://hctmanufacturing.tripod.com/chap3.htm
 http://aichouni.tripod.com/indexara.htm


----------



## alashqar (27 نوفمبر 2008)

يرجى الأستفادة من هذا الموضوع


----------



## bota_meka (28 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرآ
كنت بالفعل في حاجة الى معرفة cellular manufacturing


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و نفع بك


----------



## mzzizz (6 مايو 2009)

*تحية وتقدير علي المجهود الرائع*

هذا هوا شعب العراق كما نعرفة خلاق مبدع مفيد للأنسانية
تحية من شعب مصر الي شعب العراق العظيم بكل ابنائه لكل كل تقدير واحترام علي مجهودك الرائع
المخلص :مواطن مصري


----------



## silver_shaodw (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (13 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا *
ونفعنا بما قدمت وتقبل الله منك هذا الجهد الرائع​


----------

